# Take The Starbucks Challenge



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't drink coffee and there's no Starbucks near me and I have no money, so my good deed for the day is going to be to try to get as many OTHER people







as possible to TAKE THE STARBUCKS CHALLENGE!
*
Here's what you do:

1) Go into Starbucks

2) Ask for Fair Trade certified coffee.

3) They will likely say it is not brewed. At this point you need to ask if they can French press a cup of it for you.

4) Also ask them when they have fair trade coffee scheduled to be the "coffee of the day" next. (Starbucks corporate headquarters boasts that it is the coffee of the day at least once per month. Is it really true?)

5) Post your comments on the whole experience at http://organicconsumers.org/chat/viewtopic.php?t=354 and, if you'd like, also post the location of where the Starbucks is that you had this experience.

According to Starbucks own company policy, Fair Trade coffee is always available at all of their locations upon request.

See how easy (or difficult) it is to get a cup of Fair Trade coffee at your local Starbucks and post your results at http://organicconsumers.org/chat/viewtopic.php?t=354

Thanks and have fun!*


----------



## miranda (Mar 8, 2003)

Sounds like fun. I'll give it try. I always go to a locally owned drive thru esspresso place that's always got organic and fair trade stuff available. I know, we're super lucky here.


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

hehehehehe I can't wait to get some starbucks GCs int he mail that I'm waiting on. If I walk across the bridge there are 8 starbucks in a once block radius (I work downtown) it could be quite amusing. :LOL


----------



## kunama (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm in Starbucks almost every day, sometimes twice! for my boss :LOL You can always get the FT coffee at my local Starbucks, sure, you have to wait for it to be brewed, but that's cause it would taste rank if they left it sitting there for so long. They quite often ask if I want the FT stuff when I go in aswell and i've seen it as the coffee of the day quite often.

But then, I live in the UK, maybe it's easier to get over here or something.


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

Starbuck's is beyond evil for many reasons. Thanks for giving me a new one to add to my list.


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

It was the "coffee of the day" at my Starbucks in my Target. I was suprised to see it offered!


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

their new fair trade "estima" is fair-trade-certified and MUCH MUCH better than the old fair trade. i long-ago worked at starbucks and really like their coffee but sometimes go months without going there. dh "eats" his dinner there (three shots in a cup with hot water and he fills it with milk....lukewarm half-price latte) and I drink 90% of the time the "estima." i ned to remember to ASK FOR IT if it is not there







we only purchase the fair-trade by the beans from them...


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

What if we all participate in the "Don't go to Starbucks Challenge?"


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

my favorite local place is al fair trade organic, and cheaper than starbucks. Plus they have comfy sofas, a playroom for the littles, and they know my name!


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

I would love to boycott starbucks altogether, but the only reason i justify 2.50 for a cup of coffee is when I am falling asleep with the kids in the car, and starbucks has a drive-through









i went there yesterday on my sleepy way to the zoo and INSISTED on a fair trade misto. they told me that they did not have fair trade as the brew of the day and I said that I heard it was a new company policy to ALWAYS have fair trade available or to brew it on demand. They said you'll have to wait four minutes. i said fine. i could pull over at the end of the drive-through. then they charged me 3.75 !!! he said it was because he had to charge me for the whole pot







i said NO you are SUPPOSED to have fair trade coffee available brewed for anyone. Then I spoke with the assistant manager who said, but ALL of our coffees are fairly traded. I said NO, CERTIFIED fair trade is MUCH different and what your policy states and what i promised myself I would drink from your stores. she gave me all my money back with apologies and brought the drink out four minutes later.

it was worth it to INSIST.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Why is Starbucks evil? I mean, I know they're mass-marketed and expensive (though I was just informed that a can of Folgers can run $9, so it looks like coffee, in general, is expensive). But they do manage to distribute fair trade to people who probably wouldn't think to look for it otherwise, they have great benefits for part-time employees, they pay a living wage, and they give a lot of support to NPOs.

As far as large corporations go, I'd put them closer to the bottom of the Evil Empire list. There may be something big I'm missing, though.


----------



## phaeon (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamma Mia*
What if we all participate in the "Don't go to Starbucks Challenge?"


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragonfly*
Why is Starbucks evil? I mean, I know they're mass-marketed and expensive (though I was just informed that a can of Folgers can run $9, so it looks like coffee, in general, is expensive). But they do manage to distribute fair trade to people who probably wouldn't think to look for it otherwise, they have great benefits for part-time employees, they pay a living wage, and they give a lot of support to NPOs.

As far as large corporations go, I'd put them closer to the bottom of the Evil Empire list. There may be something big I'm missing, though.

Where I live they don't pay a living wage. They pay slightly above minimum wage. Hardly a living wage. Starbucks uses the information on how much coffee is sold in a neighborhood to choose where to put their stores. IF a family owned coffee shop is selling coffee, they will put a store across the street and send employees over to the mom/pop shop and hand out coupons for free coffee at starbucks!

The reason they are so successful is that they take over the business from smaller coffee shops. It certainly isn't because their coffee is so good or high quality. I promise. Starbucks is like the corporate Walmart of coffee and the quality equivalent of say, Arby's or Sizzler.

Perhaps it doesn't seem like a big deal to you or anyone else, but when it's your family's bustling coffee shop that is threatened or doesn't get its lease renewed because Starbucks will pay higher rent and there's a no competition clause, you might think otherwise.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Something to think about re: Starbucks, while they are certainly corporate and do not appreciate local small businesses, they do provide health care to many of their workers (local places rarely do). They also pay the folks picking the beans much better than local standards. Starbucks' massive presence has actually increased the amount all growers get for their coffee (i.e. forced Folgers to give more). A friend from Costa Rica say pickers want to work for Starbucks because of their excellent treatment and standards.

It is awesome that you are challenging them to always have fair trade brewed. Keep up the good work, but don't dismiss them wholy.

I guess my point is that nothing is black and white, and that Starbucks may be extremely "evil" in some regards, but not others.


----------



## Salema (Aug 10, 2003)

Another thought:
Starbucks actually offers their employees health insurance benefits.


----------



## wawap (Jun 28, 2004)

*


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

If everyone wants to find reasons to make themselves feel better about going there, I'm not going to sit and argue with you. Like I said, when it's your livelihood, it's different.

Every evil corporation does some good things. THis is how they keep people justifying their awful practices.

Family owned coffee shops could better afford health benefits without starbucks moving in on them constantly.


----------



## ma2maya (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamma Mia*
Family owned coffee shops could better afford health benefits without starbucks moving in on them constantly.

No, they could afford health insurance for their employees if the healthcare system wasn't a load of c**p. They probably couldn't offer it even when there wasn't a Starbucks in their vicinity.
To further play devils advocate, not b/c I agree or disagree but b/c it makes for interesting conversation, how do the mom and pop shops pay in comparison to Starbucks?

I, personally, am pretty indifferent to Starbucks. I don't patronize it for the most part b/c I choose to go to locally-owned coffee shops, which are also on every other corner here.

Kathy


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

All mom and pops pay differently. I've known many that paid quite abit more than starbucks and some that paid less. Almost every mom and pop or family owned chain in my area offers some sort of lowered rate benefits package to those who need it. Teenagers who work at coffee shops are usaully covered by their parents and mom and pops (and starbucks) benefit from that.

I agree that the health system is a piece of crap in the US, but it is not true that many coffee shops didn't have benefits before starbucks moved in. Some shops I know had to cut hours and benefits when their plans to build a drive in were superceeded by starbucks and city gov't and they lost money, or starbucks moved in across the street, or the same shopping center. Also, for starting coffee shops that were just getting to aplace where they might be able to offer benefits and a starbucks moved in and their business lowered, we will never know.

Sustainer, I apologize for derailing your thread.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamma Mia*
Sustainer, I apologize for derailing your thread.

Not at all! I appreciate the bumps and I'm enjoying the discussion


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I prefer mom-and-pop shops, given the choice, and so rarely drink coffee that it's not much of an issue. The only place I ever drink Starbucks is occasionally at Barnes and Noble (not much better, I know, but alas, they have rather successfully driven all local bookstores out of business...) Does anybody know if that corporate policy extends to satellite shops like in B&N?


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

I know that there are regularly legal battles with Starbucks when they want to put a store inside a store, like Safeway/Vons or B&N and there is a mom and pop with a no competition clause in their contract. It all depends on the local politics who will win the case, but starcuks has unlimited funds to deal with these lawsuits and mom and pops don't have the money to pursue it. I wish places like B&N would have local shops put satellite carts and shops. At least preserve some semblence of local business in the area.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I am all about ousting evil corprate operations but living wages, benifits etc are not good reasons to shop at mom and pop shops. we own a little store and dh averages about $2 an hour. we pay low wages, with a small comission bonus and oer no benifits. w e rarely allow people to obtain full time or year round status (but they know this when we hire them and usualy are seeking this type of employment - we don't hire them for ful time and then screw them like some places) as an employee I will only work for large corperations. I have worked at both and hours (amount and flexability), pay, employee treatment, and benifits were far better at corperately owned business. There are definitely benifits to local shops and what not but being wonderful high paying employers aren't one of them.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathToria*
It was the "coffee of the day" at my Starbucks in my Target. I was suprised to see it offered!


Just a note but the stores that are within stores are not normally run by "Starbucks" they are purchased franchises. How they do things may be a bit different.

Barnes and Noble Starbucks and those within grocery stores are all independently owned. I have no idea who would pay any legal fees to make it happen.


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

Also, I wanted to touch on the jobs and benefits thing. Starbuck's wages are not high enough for anyone to support themselves or a family on. It is a crappy, low wage paying job and most people who work for them are either covered under someone else or qualify for medical. As far as their benefits package goes, I'm doubtful of it's superior quality.

The truth is that Starbucks tries to tout that it offers benefits and pays higher than minimum wage. They act like they are offering careers to people. I know more mom and pop shops that pay (by far) higher wages than I know people getting paid more than $1.50 over minimum wage at Starbucks. It's a similar phenomenon to Walmart. They promote how they bring jobs and offer opportunities for advancement, but they are screwing over their employees and busting unions. (Walmart, moreso in the unions department.

An assistant manager at starbucks in my old neighborhood made $9.10/hr. The mom and pop I went to started their emloyees at $10/hr. The manager had a salary and full benefits, not a crappy half assed plan, but $5 copays. Employees could buy into the health plan at a low rate if they needed it, but most were students (because Hello! that's who works in coffee shops!) and didn't need to. The xmas bonus they gave to the manager was to add her female partner to her health plan.

And I wanted to add, Megan, that Starbucks makes enough off the franchises to back them up legally.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamma Mia*
And I wanted to add, Megan, that Starbucks makes enough off the franchises to back them up legally.

I figured as much.

I have a friend who is a asst manager and she makes more than 9.50 an hour and another friend who is a DM who supports a family of 4 on his salary.

They are head over heels about the company. I am not so sure. Any company that claims to superior makes me wonder.


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

Well a district manager is more of a career. He could be the distrist manager of any ol' chian and make a good salary.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

I worked at a coffee shop/bakery back in 1999. It was owned by a woman and I was the only employee. She paid me the equivalent of $10 an hour. Much more than minimum wage back then (even now).

My friend works at Starbucks in a Target. She is a Target employee. Down the street there is a Starbucks in the grocery store. The people who make coffee at Starbucks there are grocery store employees.


----------



## freakyspice (Feb 11, 2005)

I used to work at Starbucks. I have very mixed emotions about whether or not they are EVIL-- its all relative. But, I would like to add (getting back to the original fair trade issue) that Starbucks' policy is to pay a "Fair Price" for all of its coffee. They pay MORE than the set fair trade price for some of their coffee, even though it isn't "fair trade certified." On the other hand, they do pay a few cents less/pound for some of the other coffees, but the disparity is very small. What they pay their retail employess is a totally separate issue...

ETA- the policy when I worked there was that Fair Trade should always be available to be brewed upon request. The barista should make you a french press of the coffee, but should only charge you for the size cup that you want to purchase.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

The Starbucks in the student union here on campus has two double-sided book case things set up with products for purchase. One side of one bookcase (5 smallish shelves, I guess) has fair-trade coffees in one-pound bags. There's also a blurb about why fair-trade coffee is a good thing and a color coded-chart about where each coffee is from. I have no idea how easy it is to get brewed fair-trade coffee, but worse comes to worse someone could buy a pound off the rack and ask for that to be brewed.


----------



## TracyMom2Three (Jul 2, 2003)

I'll tell you about our experience with Starbuck's. My husband was working as a First Asst. Store Manager at Safeway. He had been with Safeway for almost 6 years. He worked 70+ hours per week. It was tough on the family. Anyway, he decided to apply for a job with SB as a Store Manager. My husband was interviewed by 3 different people (Including the DM) and was offered a postition. He went through the 8 weeks of training. During training he was told he was "a fast learner and a hard worker" he also passed every test at the end of each module. He and the District Manager met many times and during those meetings they would discuss how my dh was doing. Never was dh written up for not performing satisfactorily not was he ever given any verbal warnings. They would also discuss what location (store) my husband would go to upon completion of the training. At the end of his 8 week training period
my husband was told that he was too "task oriented" and therefore would not be offered a store. They handed him his final paycheck and that was it. PLEASE NOTE: This happened on Wednesday of this week. Only FOUR days prior to Christmas.

Merry Christmas SB!


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

ok so sorry call me dumb. what is Fair Trade coffee....... please dont flame me


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TracyMom2Three*
I'll tell you about our experience with Starbuck's. My husband was working as a First Asst. Store Manager at Safeway. He had been with Safeway for almost 6 years. He worked 70+ hours per week. It was tough on the family. Anyway, he decided to apply for a job with SB as a Store Manager. My husband was interviewed by 3 different people (Including the DM) and was offered a postition. He went through the 8 weeks of training. During training he was told he was "a fast learner and a hard worker" he also passed every test at the end of each module. He and the District Manager met many times and during those meetings they would discuss how my dh was doing. Never was dh written up for not performing satisfactorily not was he ever given any verbal warnings. They would also discuss what location (store) my husband would go to upon completion of the training. At the end of his 8 week training period
my husband was told that he was too "task oriented" and therefore would not be offered a store. They handed him his final paycheck and that was it. PLEASE NOTE: This happened on Wednesday of this week. Only FOUR days prior to Christmas.

Merry Christmas SB!

PS that really sucks! i dont like SB because they dont support out my DH!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovebug*
what is Fair Trade coffee.......

http://www.fairtradefederation.com/memcrit.html


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
http://www.fairtradefederation.com/memcrit.html









thank you......but i could not open the page


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:

Fair Trade means an equitable and fair partnership between marketers in North America and producers in Asia, Africa, Latin America, and other parts of the world. A fair trade partnership works to provide low-income artisans and farmers with a living wage for their work. Fair Trade Federation (FTF) criteria are:

*Paying a fair wage in the local context.
*Offering employees opportunities for advancement.
*Providing equal employment opportunities for all people, particularly the most disadvantaged.
*Engaging in environmentally sustainable practices.
*Being open to public accountability.
*Building long-term trade relationships.
*Providing healthy and safe working conditions within the local context.
*Providing financial and technical assistance to producers whenever possible.
Please see our Frequently Asked Questions page for further information about the meaning of these criteria.


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamma Mia*
What if we all participate in the "Don't go to Starbucks Challenge?"









Good thread.

I think that this _is_ one reason I would go into Starbucks. I just can't understand why/how people like the coffee so much when it is so over-roasted. I don't mean to offend anyone, but there are SO many better coffees. Here are a couple:

Cafe Vita
Terrafaccionne

Even Seattle Best Coffee (sold at MacDonald's!) is better. I don't ever go to Mac Donald's, but anyway...

When you give someone your $$$ you are making a big statement, for what it is worth. I don't know if they care about the fair trade coffee (other than stock worth related to RP) but when they have to buy more of that product then it makes a difference.


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

art4babies- ITA about the over-roasted coffee. Once I was having coffee at someone's house and couldn't figure out why it was so awful until she proudly proclaimed it was starbucks.


----------



## thyme (Jul 17, 2003)

Quote:

Starbucks uses the information on how much coffee is sold in a neighborhood to choose where to put their stores.
How does Starbucks get this information?


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Quote:

I'm doubtful of it's superior quality.
Actually my DH works there part time simply for the health insurance. The benefits are actually pretty good. The whole family is covered even though he works only part time.
As for the coffee it is too strong for me.


----------



## etsba (Oct 17, 2005)

I never have & never will go to a Starbucks.

Health insurance isn't part of employment benefits over here.

Starbucks competes with family owned businesses (which are no match) and closes them down.
There's already too many multinational corporations around, I don't want my $$ to add to it.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I've done this before and they've opened a pound of coffee for me!

I support Starbucks because of their employee benefits and their support of gay, lesbian and transgendered rights.


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *etsba*
Starbucks competes with family owned businesses (which are no match) and closes them down.
There's already too many multinational corporations around, I don't want my $$ to add to it.











Of course, family owned shops do have better coffee!

I've always said that starbucks is the reason for the McDonaldization of espresso. They have a "caramel macchiato" scented oil at the Body Shop! Seriously folsk, a macchiato is espresso with a small dollup of foam(think cappucino with ecen less milk), not a caramel latte.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

IF a family owned coffee shop is selling coffee, they will put a store across the street and send employees over to the mom/pop shop and hand out coupons for free coffee at starbucks!
In the part of Baltimore that I'm in, all we have is the small local coffee shops.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

I have worked at both and hours (amount and flexability), pay, employee treatment, and benifits were far better at corperately owned business. There are definitely benifits to local shops and what not but being wonderful high paying employers aren't one of them.
This has been my experience as well. And now that dh works for the biggest business he has so far (Philips lighting and electronics as a regional account manager) we're the best off financially that we've been. When he worked for a small business (cell phone store) we were dirt poor.


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyme*
How does Starbucks get this information?

There are companies that do this sort of thing for retail chains. There are databases and software you can buy that helps you plot the best place to build a store based on your average consumer's demographics. I always used to think it was bad planning when a supermarket opened across the street from another but no it's actually very effective according to these companies.

For me, I don't like Starbucks b/c they destroy pound after pound of coffee by over roasting it. Really that alone should get them strung up.


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

I know this is something that not everyone cares about - but I have been boycotting Starbucks for different reasons.

Starbucks pulled all (I think at least 4) of it's stores out of Israel because of pressure from other Middle Eastern countries. It created job losses and loss of revenue to many families and hurts Israel's economy. I have spent much time in Israel, and hope one day to live there. I think it's ludicrous that Starbucks pulled out due to pressure coming from hatred. /rant.

Luckily there are some much friendlier, less expensive coffee shops that serve organic, fair trade coffee that are close to me. I have a hard time when I'm shopping at Barnes and Noble and can't have a coffee at the snack bar. Oh well.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5*
This has been my experience as well. And now that dh works for the biggest business he has so far (Philips lighting and electronics as a regional account manager) we're the best off financially that we've been. When he worked for a small business (cell phone store) we were dirt poor.

That's the trap of capitalism. You do all you can to avoid supporting the greed and corporate corruption but in the end you have to sell out to it for your family. And the system still perpetuates the cycle of rich getting richer and poor getting poorer. It sucks. There aren't easy answers.


----------



## Mo Croi (Nov 17, 2005)

Fair trade, or at the least, organic is the only way to go. Coffee farmers are dying of starvation whilst we pay $3.00 for a cuppa.

Oxfam has been fighting for Fairtrade for a long time - tons o' info here:

Mugged

I'm pulling way back on any Starbucks stops, only when that is the only option, due to their union busting efforts in NYC. Pigs at the trough

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaftigmama*
Starbucks pulled all (I think at least 4) of it's stores out of Israel because of pressure from other Middle Eastern countries. It created job losses and loss of revenue to many families and hurts Israel's economy. I have spent much time in Israel, and hope one day to live there. I think it's ludicrous that Starbucks pulled out due to pressure coming from hatred. /rant.


Yes, true that they closed.

Debatable re: the reasons. Read here.


----------



## Anuska (Nov 13, 2005)

My dd 19, has worked at SB's for over a year. She has better insurance then her dad and I do. She's been transferred to three different stores which have always featured Fair Trade coffee. She says people ask for it all the time. She brings a pound of FT coffee home every week. In this area it is one of the most popular types of coffee. (college area).

She is also starting a savings plan and SB's is matching her funds. She can receive discounts on certain apartments, and several local health clubs.

Yes, she makes just above min. wage, yet tips are good. She is also a College student and they encourage their younger employees to stay in school and work hard to work around her class schedule.

No its not her dream job, but it certainly could be a lot worse for her. She really appreciates the "tolerance" that SB's models.

.....and I don't really even like SB's coffee, (Seattle's Best is better imo) but dh's is addicted


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

You mean, "Four Bucks"????

LOL

That's what my DH's friend coined it...since you can't get anything in there for much less than that!

I don't patronize SB much because I don't care for the coffee. Too strong. When I am there, I buy chai tea.

The last time I was there with a friend, I noticed they had fair trade for sale in bags, but I didn't see it on the menu. I should think they would advertise its availability more! The next time I find myself there, I am going to ask for it.


----------



## etsba (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamma Mia*

I've always said that starbucks is the reason for the McDonaldization of espresso. They have a "caramel macchiato" scented oil at the Body Shop! Seriously folsk, a macchiato is espresso with a small dollup of foam(think cappucino with ecen less milk), not a caramel latte.

Ugh what is with those sickly sweet syrupy drinks?
If folks can't handle a coffee they should buy a milkshake & quit wasting coffee beans.


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

wow! nak. look at all my typos! lol


----------



## Treehuggin'Mama (Jan 7, 2006)

As far as accessibility to FT coffee at Starbucks goes, it appears to be region that makes a difference. In one state it's heavily sold, in another most of the patrons haven't even heard of it. I have not yet tried this experiment, but I have seen the fair trade beans for sale at my local 'Bucks, just not on the menu. I love my out of the way coffee shop so much better, though, and it is always busy like SB.


----------



## sophiesue2 (Jan 15, 2005)

i was a starbucks manager for 6 years. those of you who think the corporation is evil are certainly entitled to your opinion, though i've never worked for another company that put such emphasis on what was really important. in this case fair trade, relationships with farmers, supplying organic milk when it was requested (although in my 6 years i think someone asked me for it maybe 4 times...so its a LOT of wasted product, nevertheless they keep it on hand). nonetheless. there is a coffee calendar. fair trade IS on it once a month. the coffee calendar is required to be followed. and starbucks baristas ARE required to make you a french press (or just brew) of any coffee you request. at a nationwide manager's conference someone (can't remember the exact exec) said that it was his personal goal for all starbucks coffee to be fair trade (certified or not). what a money grubbing whore!


----------



## sophiesue2 (Jan 15, 2005)

oh yes. and macchiato means "marked milk, or marked with foam". starbucks sells an espresso macchiato (espresso with a dollop of foam) and a caramel macchatio (which the shots are poured through the foam....thus marking it.)


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

I thought I would ask for fair trade at the San Diego airport when I was there on Friday - nope. No fair trade. Only for purchase by the pound.

I can understand sophiesue2's position. Perhaps a lot of the company's policy is lost in translation, so to speak. It is often hard to manage every aspect of a company, especially when it is so large. I am glad to see that Starbucks does have such an interest in Fair Trade, and it does seem that it would be in their best interest to do such a thing. It is my understanding that Fair Trade Coffee doesn't cost that much more to supply.


----------



## sophiesue2 (Jan 15, 2005)

art4babies,

i'm glad you mentioned the airports. i didn't even think about that. airports, grocery stores/targets, and barnes and noble cafes are called "business alliances" and they are not starbucks employees, they are employees of those locations. so i can't speak to the requirements on them as far as offering fair trade. i doubt there are any. so i certainly would expect that people are having difficulty getting a cup of fair trade there. unfortunately.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I went to the Starbucks at the Chesapeake House, a rest stop in northern Maryland on I-95 last Friday.

The woman at the counter did not know what Fair Trade was. I explained it. She said she didn't think they had it, but went in the back to ask. She was gone for about 1.5 minutes and I heard some talking, but couldn't hear any words. She came back up and said they didn't have that. Not like "we're out" but like "we don't carry that." I told her about the policy, in brief. She stared at me blankly. I thanked her and left. I got my coffee from the other place that sold it.

I would like to post this on Org. Consumers Assoc. but the link is not working for me.


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

i won't go to starbucks. it is just a chain i cannot stand.


----------



## sophiesue2 (Jan 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE*
I went to the Starbucks at the Chesapeake House, a rest stop in northern Maryland on I-95 last Friday.

The woman at the counter did not know what Fair Trade was. I explained it. She said she didn't think they had it, but went in the back to ask. She was gone for about 1.5 minutes and I heard some talking, but couldn't hear any words. She came back up and said they didn't have that. Not like "we're out" but like "we don't carry that." I told her about the policy, in brief. She stared at me blankly. I thanked her and left. I got my coffee from the other place that sold it.

I would like to post this on Org. Consumers Assoc. but the link is not working for me.

My post directly above yours explains why that happens. Not that it is an excuse or anything. I am of the opinion that the business alliances were a seriously bad move on the part of Starbucks. The quality and consistency is poorly monitored. I generally avoid them because (as a longtime veteran) I can't stand the shoddy work! I'm all for people complaining about business alliances to Starbucks corporate.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a link to the Organic Consumers forum: http://organicconsumers.org/chat/vie...26ebc09dc82af2


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiesue2*
My post directly above yours explains why that happens.

I read that, but wasn't sure if this counted as one of the "business alliances." Regardless, Starbucks isn't my kind of place anyway....corporate, burnt-taste, etc.

I will post over at the OCA, thanks Sustainer.


----------

